# Shopping for boots



## FriarEMT (May 12, 2012)

I am currently looking for boots to buy and wanted to ask about the usefulness of some options in EMS.

Is waterproof/GoreTex a good thing to have?  Does that stop blood from soaking in besides water?  Is that something that tends to happen?

Solid toe? (should I expect my toes to get run over by the stretcher?)

Side zippers useful?

I guess I am leaning more towards the Bates Delta-6 GTX SZ, or 5.11 A.T.A.C. Shield Boot does anybody have any experience with these?

Any other considerations I may be missing?


----------



## Anjel (May 12, 2012)

I will cut you some slack since you are a Michigander.

There are hundreds of boot threads on here for you to look at. 

You definitely want waterproof. It will keep all the wet stuff out. I have never had a boot soaked in blood, but if I did I will be glad my foot isn't soaked. 

I have composite toe boots. It's up for debate whether it comes in handy or not. I have had my foot run over by the stretcher and it dented the boot, and still hurt like hell. So just watch out where you put your feet. 

And lastly, for me, Side zipper is a must. It makes putting them on and taking them off soooooo much easier. 

I also recommend 8" instead of 5". 

Below are some links to boots that I swear by...

http://www.batesfootwear.com/US/en-...14M/0/Mens/Delta-8-Side-Zip-Boot?dimensions=0

It has a dial under the sole of the boot that you can adjust to your comfort level. It has helped me a lot. 

http://www.underarmour.com/shop/us/en/mens-ua-valsetz-trail-boot/pid1224003-001

Most comfortable boot I have ever worn, but not water proof.


----------



## mp5dude (May 12, 2012)

I've had my 5.11 A.T.A.C's for 2 years almost and they're still working wonderfully. They're very comfortable and I have no complaints with them. I've even gone into the water with them on and it took a little bit for them to get soaked (I was stupid and I didn't zip them up all the way - not that that would have mattered much). 

I would definitely recommend a composite/steel toed boot for the added protection against things falling on your feet. You never know when you might need it. I like my side zip because if you want to take your boots off for a while, but then you get a call you can easily slip them back on and go. It's also wonderful if you're also working with bunkers - the time saved from just unzipping the boots as opposed to untying them and having to snake your foot out. 

I would highly recommend the 5.11 boots - I wear them almost every day - not only for ambulance shifts, but in the cold weather, working outside, they've even withstood a hit from a chainsaw....

If you're able to spend a little more I've heard that the Haix series boots are not bad as well. 
I've had a pair of Magnum responders and they were okay, they didn't have sidezip though - I wont buy another pair of boots without side zip.

Hope that helps a little bit.


----------



## shfd739 (May 13, 2012)

5.11's are good. I prefer Haix as that's all I've worn for years. 

Use the search and read our different comments.  

I will suggest 8inch, waterproof, safety toe and zipper closure.


----------



## Achilles (May 13, 2012)

5-11 8" anti slip and composite toe with a side zip.
And above all else, I'm from Michigan too


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 13, 2012)

I don't like composite or steel toe boots but that's personal opinion. A d cylinder fell on my toe today off the stretcher and I survived. Hurt a bit but I'll take my chances to not have feet that are hotter than the Texas sun. 

I feel like it would take talent to run your toe over with the stretcher. Apparently anjel is the most talented of this bunch 

I'll second the 5.11 ATAC 8" side zips. Had them for a solid year working 6-7 12 hour days a week and they are still going strong and super comfortable.


----------



## SliceOfLife (May 13, 2012)

http://www.rockyboots.com/Product-Details/4361/1600FQ0002090/Rocky--Men%27s-Zipper-Paraboot-Duty-Boot/

They seem to last about 3 years.  I like boots that feel like boots and not sneakers.


----------



## Anjel (May 13, 2012)

NVRob said:


> I feel like it would take talent to run your toe over with the stretcher. Apparently anjel is the most talented of this bunch
> 
> .



Ummm....duh. We knew that.


----------



## FriarEMT (May 13, 2012)

Oooooh, you are right Anjel1030, there are alot of posts here about that.  Sorry folks.  It is good to know about the waterproof, steeltoe, zipper stuff though.


----------



## Bosco836 (May 13, 2012)

FriarEMT said:


> I am currently looking for boots to buy and wanted to ask about the usefulness of some options in EMS.
> 
> Is waterproof/GoreTex a good thing to have?  Does that stop blood from soaking in besides water?  Is that something that tends to happen?
> 
> ...




I think a lot of it comes down to personal preference and local policy/regulations.  

Waterproofing certainly wouldn't be a bad thing - weather its water, blood, urine, or vomit - I don't want my feet getting wet.  Note: Some boots have a specific Blood Born Pathogen resistance rating...you may want to look in this as well if your particularly worried. 

As far as the steel/composite toe is concerned, it is a requirement around here.  Although you shouldn't expect to have the stretcher dropped/rolled over your foot, working in hectic emergency scene can occasionally result in something hitting/striking your toes.  You also may want to consider having a boot with a composite shank running through the bottom).  Again, this largely depends on the environment (for instance, if you were an industrial medic responding to calls on construction sites, etc. where there may be nails on the ground).  

Side zippers are a must, in my view.  It makes putting the boots on a lot easier, especially if you're in bed and waking up for a late-night run. 

Cheers,


----------



## FriarEMT (May 13, 2012)

The Haix Airpower R2 appear to be the apex of all EMS boots.  

http://www.thefirestore.com/store/product.cfm/pid_6605_haix_airpower_r2_8_station_ems_boot_with_crosstech_men_s_nfpa/

That price is crazy though.


----------



## DarkStarr (May 13, 2012)

I have had a pair of the 5.11's discussed in this thread for 2 years and love them.  Wouldn't hesitate to purchase them again.  That said, I am also looking for new boots and might try out the HAIX Airpower R1's.


----------



## DPM (May 13, 2012)

Are side zips really that essential? I've never personally used them, but then I've never had much difficulty getting my boots on...

I've had a pair of these since I was in the army:

http://www.altberg.co.uk/Web/military_SneekerOr.jsp

A word of warning for goretex boots, they can get VERY hot. If you just take care of your normal leather boots (ie you polish them!) then you wont get wet. And once goretex boots get wet it takes an absolute age for them to dry out.

my $0.02, shop around, take some advice from this thread, try on lots of boots and just get some that are comfortable.


----------



## TRSpeed (May 13, 2012)

DPM said:


> Are side zips really that essential? I've never personally used them, but then I've never had much difficulty getting my boots on...
> 
> I've had a pair of these since I was in the army:
> 
> ...



Side or front Zip-up boots are almost necessary. I love them its quick and easy. 

As for the HAIX, I have never herd anyone not like them.  That said, HAIX or Blue Tongue slip on from red back are my next choice. 

Right now I've had the All American aka firefighter 1 and those have been great for 2 yrs.


----------



## BS1981 (May 13, 2012)

I've worn everything from round toe chippewas to whites and warrington pro boots with a few others in the mix, including redback slip ons. I never thought I'd wear a side zip, but I ended up trying the 5.11 atac side zip with composite toe. Most comfortable boot I've ever worn hands down. I wouldn't say its the best built boot, but they have lasted me close to 2 years, which I've abused them. I can honestly say, I have back issues wearing all of the others, but once I switched to these 5.11, a lot of my discomfort went away. I wear them now all day on duty, til 11 at night since they're so light weight. And they're decently priced.


----------



## DPM (May 13, 2012)

TRSpeed said:


> Side or front Zip-up boots are *almost necessary.* I love them its quick and easy.



So, they're not necessary?


----------



## usalsfyre (May 13, 2012)

Wore 5.11 for years but was rather dissatisfied with how fast the footbed deteriorated. I've had a pair of Warrington 3003s for about two years now, they're godawfully expensive but at the end if a 36 my feet don't hurt, so I don't see buying anything else from now on.


----------



## abckidsmom (May 13, 2012)

I'm a red wings girl myself. They have a standard black boot they sell to firefighters and medics. Comes with the zipper, can be resoled up to three times.


----------



## Bosco836 (May 30, 2012)

FriarEMT said:


> The Haix Airpower R2 appear to be the apex of all EMS boots.



Having just purchased a pair of these a few days ago myself, I have to say that they certainly are comfortable.  My feet feel great after wearing these for a few hours; however, I do notice that they are a bit warmer than my last pair of boots (although not to the point where it becomes an issue/is uncomfortable).  Overall, I'm extremely satisfied thus far.


----------



## FriarEMT (May 30, 2012)

Bosco836 said:


> Having just purchased a pair of these a few days ago myself, I have to say that they certainly are comfortable.  My feet feel great after wearing these for a few hours; however, I do notice that they are a bit warmer than my last pair of boots (although not to the point where it becomes an issue/is uncomfortable).  Overall, I'm extremely satisfied thus far.



I ended up getting the Haix R2's and I like them.  They were uncomfortable at first (like walking on a cement floor barefoot) but after sticking it out for a few days they became more and more comfortable.  After two weeks they are super comfortable to walk in.  The thing is they do warm up the feet and the uppers are a little thick.  I was expecting a combat boot fit.  But overall I am very happy with them.  The zippered front is great and the zipper is actually made of metal (not plastic).


----------



## mrg86 (May 31, 2012)

I currently wear Haix R1s and they are awesome, I put Superfeet insoles in them and they are incredibly comfortable. In my experience, they last about 2 years and Haix has a refurbishment program. If having really shiny boots isn't a priority, get the ones with the rubber toe caps. I had 511 in the past, they were light and fit pretty good. However, they got thrashed in about a year.


----------



## Lozenger19 (May 31, 2012)

I wear magnum classic
Army boots.

Love them, best boots I've ever worn


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 1, 2012)

I have to buy new boots every 3 months because the way I walk, one side of the soles degrades faster than the other, making my boots uneven. I've tried buying expensive ones too....same thing. So, Walmart boots work for now :sad:


----------



## DPM (Jul 23, 2012)

Digging up an old thread here, but what do you guys think about zips?

I have 2 sets left over from being in the Army. Some super comfy jungle boots (that are entirely inappropriate) and my most prized Altber Sneekers. As you can see, they don't have zips. I've (obviously) got a lot of experience doing them up, is the speed afforded by Zips that necessary?


----------



## mrg86 (Jul 23, 2012)

If you are only doing EMS, speed zips are a preference thing. If you were doing fire stuff as well, I would suggest them. I prefer zippers because you can unzip them and let your feet air out a little when not on a call.


----------



## bahnrokt (Jul 23, 2012)

DPM said:


> Digging up an old thread here, but what do you guys think about zips?
> 
> I have 2 sets left over from being in the Army. Some super comfy jungle boots (that are entirely inappropriate) and my most prized Altber Sneekers. As you can see, they don't have zips. I've (obviously) got a lot of experience doing them up, is the speed afforded by Zips that necessary?



Wear the ones you got until they are dead and then upgrade.


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Jul 23, 2012)

I love side zips. Let's me kick my boots off at the station without the hassle of tying them back up in a rush especially when I'm trying to catch some sleep on nights. 

I haven't found a boot I really love that's in the price range of our boot allowance. We get $130 every six months which doesn't go far. If they'd give us $260 for the year I'd probably buy a pair that would last me two.


----------



## TRSpeed (Jul 23, 2012)

WolfmanHarris said:


> I love side zips. Let's me kick my boots off at the station without the hassle of tying them back up in a rush especially when I'm trying to catch some sleep on nights.
> 
> I haven't found a boot I really love that's in the price range of our boot allowance. We get $130 every six months which doesn't go far. If they'd give us $260 for the year I'd probably buy a pair that would last me two.



Nice 130 every 6 mo. On Socal we are lucky to even have a boot allowance. We get 150 every 2 yrs at my service.


----------



## DPM (Jul 24, 2012)

bahnrokt said:


> Wear the ones you got until they are dead and then upgrade.



That's the plan, I'm just thinking about the long term. Mine are already on their last legs so I'm having a look around.


----------



## pa132399 (Jul 26, 2012)

im most likely the whacker out of this group. boots.... so where to start ive had a few pair. Thorogood hellfire wildland/ems. comfy but wore through the liner also a bit heavy. Rocky 1stmed lightweight also wore through a liner in less than a month not too pleased with them. bates comfy side zipper on them was kinda cheesy looked like a pants zipper. and onto my favorite pair to date Globe ems/ station boots those startrooper looking things yep most comfortable boot ive ever put my foot into feels lighter than my thorogoods and so far has held up to the test of time. Would definately recommend them to anyone. bit pricey though at 350-380 a pair. well worth the money


----------

